# what a n00b!!



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2006)

I cant believe this guy!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-8-GHZ-PENTIUM...873529398QQcategoryZ80143QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> THE CPU IS A INTEL PRESCOTT PENTIUM D 820 DUAL CORE THAT HAS BEEN OVERCLOCKED TO 3.4 GHZ FOR A TOTAL PROCESSING POWER OF 6.8 GHZ (3.4 GHZ X 2)


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 24, 2006)

Ha! That has got to be the funniest thing on ebay that i have ever seen. I wonder if that guy was serious or just trying to make an extra buck off some poor guy?


----------



## Yasu (Apr 24, 2006)

He could also know what he's doing and hoping that someone will actually believe it and buy it.


----------



## Lamilia (Apr 24, 2006)

if you go to attack of the show on g4tv.com they have this thing called it came from ebay where they have all kinds of stupid stuff like that.


----------



## holyjunk (Apr 25, 2006)

(WARNING: MAY THIS POST MAY CAUSE SOME EXTENSIVE LAUGHING AT ME BUT I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DIDN'T) I am a noob! I am guessing you can't overclock a cpu then take it out and put it in another computer and use it overclocked, or you just can't overclock a dual core? I AM NOOB DANG IT!


----------



## magicman (Apr 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> (WARNING: MAY THIS POST MAY CAUSE SOME EXTENSIVE LAUGHING AT ME BUT I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DIDN'T) I am a noob! I am guessing you can't overclock a cpu then take it out and put it in another computer and use it overclocked, or you just can't overclock a dual core? I AM NOOB DANG IT!


The ebay offer is a mobo/cpu combo, so the overclock would remain. What is absolutely hilarious is his maths.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> (WARNING: MAY THIS POST MAY CAUSE SOME EXTENSIVE LAUGHING AT ME BUT I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DIDN'T) I am a noob! I am guessing you can't overclock a cpu then take it out and put it in another computer and use it overclocked, or you just can't overclock a dual core? I AM NOOB DANG IT!


i believe hes selling it with the motherboard, so then it will be overclocked when he ships it.

But hes still a noob.  And he says that its guarenteed to run at 6.8Ghz (3.4Ghz x2), lol


----------



## holyjunk (Apr 25, 2006)

magicman said:
			
		

> The ebay offer is a mobo/cpu combo, so the overclock would remain. What is absolutely hilarious is his maths.


*cough* ?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> *cough* ?


When you overclock a CPU, your changing information in the motherboard's bios.  So if you keep the cpu and motherboard together, the overclock will remain.


----------



## holyjunk (Apr 25, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> When you overclock a CPU, your changing information in the motherboard's bios.  So if you keep the cpu and motherboard together, the overclock will remain.


i know that.... but what bout his maths


----------



## bigsaucybob (Apr 25, 2006)

Lamilia said:
			
		

> if you go to attack of the show on g4tv.com they have this thing called it came from ebay where they have all kinds of stupid stuff like that.



Yea I watch the show all the time, i love it.


----------



## magicman (Apr 25, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> i know that.... but what bout his maths


Saying that his setup runs at 6.8Ghz because it is a dual core processor running at 3.4Ghz x2. It just doesn't work that way. The dual core processor is still only rated at 3.4Ghz.


----------



## holyjunk (Apr 25, 2006)

OOOOOO NOW I GET IT. sorry bout the noobyishness i would have bought it! LOL


----------



## ceewi1 (Apr 25, 2006)

lol, many of the newegg reviews rival that, though.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 25, 2006)

It's just 2 cores, not two seperate clock speeds. You're still going to have the processing power of 3.4GHz, but with twice the cache rating because of the extra core. So yes it's faster, but now GHz wise, and definetly not 2X the rated speed.


----------



## mrbagrat (Apr 25, 2006)

I know what SLI and dual core are, but is dual core like SLI? You don't get 2x processing power for either, right?


----------



## 34erd (Apr 25, 2006)

What pisses me off about these people isnt that they're noobs, but that they're scammers AND noobs... which leaves the way for bigger noobs to fall for they're noobish scams... lol


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 25, 2006)

34erd said:
			
		

> What pisses me off about these people isnt that they're noobs, but that they're scammers AND noobs... which leaves the way for bigger noobs to fall for they're noobish scams... lol


well said 34erd, that pretty much sums it up, and yeh, he is a retard. I usually email people like that and point out thier mistakes, you get some strage replies sometimes....

dragon


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2006)

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> I know what SLI and dual core are, but is dual core like SLI? You don't get 2x processing power for either, right?


i think SLI almost doubles the piplines and speeds, but the memory doesnt increase.


----------



## ghost (Apr 26, 2006)

Some one should report that NOOB !, funny though


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2006)

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> Some one should report that NOOB !, funny though


i e-mailed him on ebay saying that hes wrong and its really 3.4Ghz, but it has two cores.  And he e-mailed me back saying "yea".


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 26, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i e-mailed him on ebay saying that hes wrong and its really 3.4Ghz, but it has two cores.  And he e-mailed me back saying "yea".


heh, then he already knows, and he's just trying to pwn off little n00bs for a quick buck.... retard


----------



## diroga (Apr 26, 2006)

i emailed him about it and his respons:



> It amazes me how naive people truly are. I guess that if one was to put
> 2
> engines in a car linked to the same transmission, the care would still
> only
> ...


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

Let me see, I am guessing that all you NOOBS waste your time overclocking your computers correct ?? According to you people, it's still a 2.8 ghz cpu regardless of the multiplier set in the BIOS. So question is, why do all of you people and others waste your time overclocking ?? OH wait, it's get get MORE PROCESSING SPEED OUT OF THE cpu !!!!!!!!!!! Isn't that what the listing states ?? I am assuming that if you all put in another engine under the hood of your car, linked to the same transmission, that the car isn't going to run faster than if it only had 1 engine ? Oh course it would, common sense would you that it woul dhave MORE power. But thanks for directing traffic to our listing, love free advertisment


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh an another thing, I have not responded to any email by simply stating "YEA" as one dweeb posted..LMAO, you peeps are to funny


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Apr 26, 2006)

its not that funny or dumb... how many people used to say that 2x core = double the GHz when dual core first came out?


----------



## apj101 (Apr 26, 2006)

> According to you people, it's still a 2.8 ghz cpu regardless of the multiplier set in the BIOS.


Well the cpu will always be a 2.8ghz model cpu. You cant turn x into y. We are not talking about cpu clock speed which may vary from the model stock speeds.



> So question is, why do all of you people and others waste your time overclocking ??


No one is saying is a waste of time. we all do it to increase performance.



> I am assuming that if you all put in another engine under the hood of your car, linked to the same transmission, that the car isn't going to run faster than if it only had 1 engine ?


Yes it would run faster, forgetting for a second about the massive engineering issues involved but I’ll let you have this since it’s just an example. *But this is not a valid analogy*, if you understood cpu architecture then you'd know why... but i'll keep this simple. You cant link the core together with a transmission. 
Each core executes one thread independently of the other, they cant share the task between them. They both execute separate threads at a speed of 2.8ghz (or 3.4 since you've oc'd)

Its like having two engine... but in separate cars. Neither car can go faster... but between them they can carry more passengers. 

Since ghz is a measure of speed (speed of the car) and not performance (number of passengers) you can not say that 3.4x2 = 6.8ghz.

Now stop being stubborn and realize that 
a) You don’t know jack all
b) You're wrong (due to a)
c) You're arrogant (due to failure to admit b)
d) You're a liar by failing to change your listing to reflect the truth (due to c)


----------



## SAAER45 (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> But thanks for directing traffic to our listing, love free advertisment



But it's negative traffic, no one directed from here is going to buy it...


----------



## Jet (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> Oh an another thing, I have not responded to any email by simply stating "YEA" as one dweeb posted..LMAO, you peeps are to funny



You just proved yourself a _complete_ nOOb


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> I am assuming that if you all put in another engine under the hood of your car, linked to the same transmission, that the car isn't going to run faster than if it only had 1 engine ? Oh course it would, common sense would you that it woul dhave MORE power. But thanks for directing traffic to our listing, love free advertisment



1)  You are assuming-- you obviously aren't a mechanical (or electrical, for that matter) engineer, or you wouldn't be using the above analogy.    Placing two engines in series, as it seems you would have it, would do little to improve the way the car operates, if it operates at all.  That's like trying to put one cooling fan on top of the other in the hope that you will get double the air flow-- try it, and you will learn that you get crappy air movement through the stacked pair.

Placing two engines into a vehicle will not double the "power" by any means-- If one has a good transmission design, then you might get a 30% improvement on thrust, with a serious deficit in mileage, efficiency, etc.

2)  It seems to me that you are intentionally decieving potential buyers, which is in breach of the eBay seller's agreement you had to agree to before selling anything.

3)  A dual-core processor doesn't double up the clock speed any more than hyperthreading makes two cores.  The dual-core will process a tad faster than an equivalent HT single-core, but it certainly won't come anywhere near twice as fast or powerful.

4)  Even Intel says that clock speed isn't everything, don't continue to perpetuate the myth that faster is better.

5)  Overclocking voids most manufacturer warranty's even those of motherboards.  I cannot see the images in your postings so I can't tell what motherboard you are using for this combo.

6)  I see nothing in your advertisement that indicates what you are actually going to do if for some odd reason a buyer wants to call you on your stability guarantee-- refund money?  New system?

7)  Your feedback indicates that you have a regular problem getting products out to the customers in a timely manner-- you're based in Illinois and you are going to blame two month delays in shipping on hurricanes?

8)  Any particular reason why you changed your eBay identity eight times in the past two years?

I could go on, but I think the point has been well made-- stop ripping people off.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 26, 2006)

In on hate. I hope he responds to me  That car analogy was completely laughable. About as relevant as saying 8 wheels on the car would increase  speed! HAHAAAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## SAAER45 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have an eBay account, and I emailed the winning bidder to tell him he should withdraw his payment under the premace of false advertising, complain to eBay on the sellers behalf, and leave negative feedback.


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

SAAER45 said:
			
		

> I have an eBay account, and I emailed the winning bidder to tell him he should withdraw his payment under the premace of false advertising, complain to eBay on the sellers behalf, and leave negative feedback.



Hehehe... I'm willing to bet that at least half of the posters in this thread are members of eBay... I wonder how many reports it would take for them to pull him...


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comfirmation that you interfered with a sale between a buyer and a seller, clearly a violation of eBay's Terms of Service and I hope that your account is pulled for this violation. Tell you what guys, tell the same to eBay seller, Digitalcrack, perhaps he can better educate you people better than I. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6874843513&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 I'm sure that he'll be happy to hear from you all as well. With 981 POSITIVE feedbacks and ONLY 1 negative, it seems as the general public has a better understanding that those that post garbage here. Now you all have a nice day.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comfirmation that you interfered with a sale between a buyer and a seller, clearly a violation of eBay's Terms of Service and I hope that your account is pulled for this violation. Tell you what guys, tell the same to eBay seller, Digitalcrack, perhaps he can better educate you people better than I. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6874843513&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 I'm sure that he'll be happy to hear from you all as well. With 981 POSITIVE feedbacks and ONLY 1 negative, it seems as the general public has a better understanding that those that post garbage here. Now you all have a nice day.



Good advice between friends isn't against the rules. The guy was/is gettin jacked, so someone notified him.

Just because you can pay and ship on time on eBay doesn't mean you know about computers. Wise up buddy, you don't know jack and neither does anyone else who believes all this garbage.


----------



## magicman (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> Tell you what guys, tell the same to eBay seller, Digitalcrack, perhaps he can better educate you people better than I. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6874843513&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 I'm sure that he'll be happy to hear from you all as well. With 981 POSITIVE feedbacks and ONLY 1 negative, it seems as the general public has a better understanding that those that post garbage here.


Well, it seems here as if both of you are in the same boat. Both of you are either trading illegally or ignorant _and_ trading illegally.

Think about it. Walk into a real shop. See how many processors are being advertised as running at 6.8Ghz. Then go ask a knowledgable sales advisor. Wait for him to laugh at you. Do you not think that if shops could get away with advertising like that, they would be doing it? The reason why they are not is because they know they'd be shut down by Trading Standards (or whatever the equivelent in the US is) and pulled before a judge.

I give you the well known British example, that of Dasani, the bottled water marketed by Coca Cola. They advertised it as 'pure' water, when in fact it was simply water extracted from the mains. Then they said it was purified using a 'highly sophisticated purification process', when in fact all they used is reverse osmosis, a very common and unsophisticated form of filtration.

It's your kind of false advertising that gives eBay a bad name. You should go back to dreaming of your car with two engines. You have no business taking people's money, whether they know enough about computers to challenge you or not.


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

That's nice dear, I have better things to do than sit here and argue with you people....Adios


----------



## Yasu (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> That's nice dear, I have better things to do than sit here and argue with you people....Adios


Yet, that's what you've been doing...funny.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

ignorance never ceases to amaze me. That is so damn funny! Whoever posted that thing on ebay has no damn clue what they are talking about! As utopiaComputers used some car analogy, i guess ill go the same way. 

True, a car with two engines is going to have more power, but go faster, no, because you would redline at the same speed(sorry, that was pissing me off)

Back to computers, lets say you get an engine thats a 350. OC is like boring out the cylinders. You bore it out to 400. Yes it is still a 350, but you are getting the same performance of a 400.

So are you saying that having dual cores is like running two processors? Its not, its just running DUAL CORES. I bet your a person who also beleives that a 3.4GHZ processor with HT and 64bit runs at 10.2GHZ?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 26, 2006)

But you have time enough to personally respond to my PM's, paragraph upon paragraph. :rollseyes:

Selling a product, and understanding how the product works, are two totally different things. Anyone can sell stuff on eBay, little children to old senior citizens, it doesn't mean that they are EXPERTS in everything they sell. You are a prime example of this. 

You falsely advertise a product because you yourself have no bearing on the technology and inter-workings behind it. Other un-informed individuals buy into this scheme and give you money. Because both the buyer and seller are un-informed and wrong in their thinking, does that make either of them right about the product? No, plain and simple.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> But thanks for directing traffic to our listing, love free advertisment


Hahahah, advertisement? LOL.  I would hardly call this advertising... 
Whatever helps you sleep at night i guess... heh.

EDIT: Theres more of you!


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> Tell you what guys, tell the same to eBay seller, Digitalcrack, perhaps he can better educate you people better than I. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6874843513&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 I'm sure that he'll be happy to hear from you all as well. With 981 POSITIVE feedbacks and ONLY 1 negative, it seems as the general public has a better understanding that those that post garbage here. Now you all have a nice day.



He has the fastest combo on eBay?  But... I thought _you_ did...


Oooooh, I get it!  You *stole* his shtick.  Or he stole yours, which I highly doubt, since he's been in the business a few years longer than you and his format is clean and professional where yours looks more like a cut-and-paste hack job.

Oh, and I did tell the same to said eBay seller:



			
				Dngrsone said:
			
		

> Are you aware that 'utopia computers' has pretty much copied your shtick?
> 
> Here is one of his auctions:
> 
> ...



Because, in fairness, we can't pick on you and not him.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 26, 2006)

i want to see the person who was dumb enough to buy it


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

monkeysims said:
			
		

> i want to see the person who was dumb enough to buy it


The buyer isnt dumb, just computer illeterate. We all make newbish mistakes a few times in life


----------



## apj101 (Apr 26, 2006)

monkeysims said:
			
		

> i want to see the person who was dumb enough to buy it


http://www.computerforum.com/misc.php?do=leaderboard

there are probably a few on there


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

monkeysims said:
			
		

> i want to see the person who was dumb enough to buy it




Well, a computer-savvy consumer might still buy one of those combos anyway-- money saved is money saved.  Whether the consumer _knows_ what is actually being bought... well, that's a duck of a different feather.


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

and WHAT makes you an authority ? LMAO.......if you're so smart why in the heck you not working for AMD or Intel making alot more money that you probably are now ? Oddly, I mentioned Digitalcrack's listings and no one seems to comment on his listings or is it that he's right and we're wrong ?? LOL....this whole place is a waste of time.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> and WHAT makes you an authority ? LMAO.......if you're so smart why in the heck you not working for AMD or Intel making alot more money that you probably are now ? Oddly, I mentioned Digitalcrack's listings and no one seems to comment on his listings or is it that he's right and we're wrong ?? LOL....this whole place is a waste of time.


Lol, no its not. If it is, why are you posting?


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> and WHAT makes you an authority ? LMAO.......if you're so smart why in the heck you not working for AMD or Intel making alot more money that you probably are now ?



Who says I'm not?  I thought you had better things to do than to lose an argument to a bunch of people who won't buy your crap?


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

Dngrsone said:
			
		

> He has the fastest combo on eBay?  But... I thought _you_ did...
> 
> 
> Oooooh, I get it!  You *stole* his shtick.  Or he stole yours, which I highly doubt, since he's been in the business a few years longer than you and his format is clean and professional where yours looks more like a cut-and-paste hack job.
> ...



OH now I get it, it's because his is more professional looking and ours isn't.....that makes 1 right and the other wrong.....LMAO, you guys are a hoot...


----------



## magicman (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> Oddly, I mentioned Digitalcrack's listings and no one seems to comment on his listings or is it that he's right and we're wrong ?? LOL....this whole place is a waste of time.


OK, well I did try and tar you with the same brush, but let me be crystal clear.

HE IS AS BAD AS YOU ARE

And you may think this is a waste of time, but you keep coming back for more don't you?


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

It simply amazes me that some people just dodge a question rather than answering with a direct answer, No they make up other crap....later losers


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> and WHAT makes you an authority ? LMAO.......if you're so smart why in the heck you not working for AMD or Intel making alot more money that you probably are now ? Oddly, I mentioned Digitalcrack's listings and no one seems to comment on his listings or is it that he's right and we're wrong ?? LOL....this whole place is a waste of time.



i would love to work for AMD or Intel, but im only 14 so i doubt i would get hired. you dont have to jump on people just because they made a comment. and if you dont like the forum, then dont come back.


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> OH now I get it, it's because his is more professional looking and ours isn't.....that makes 1 right and the other wrong.....LMAO, you guys are a hoot...



What part of I told him the same thing did you miss?  I pointed him here, he has the same information that you do, _and_ eBay has the goods on the both of you.


<edit>   ... I think I scared him away...    </edit>


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

LMAO, WOWWWWWWWWWW 14 and 15 year olds think that they know everything...umm grow up and come back when you're a MAN with knowledge.


----------



## magicman (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> LMAO, WOWWWWWWWWWW 14 and 15 year olds think that they know everything...umm grow up and come back when you're a MAN with knowledge.


Would you like to talk to me then, sir? I think the question you should be asking is why is it 14 and 15 year olds know more about what they're saying than you do?


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> 14 and 15 year olds think that they know everything...umm grow up and come back when you're a MAN with knowledge.



While you're bullsh*ttin', feel free to come talk to me after you've been a computer mechanic for 21+ years.  Perhaps then, you'll understand what you are dealing with.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> LMAO, WOWWWWWWWWWW 14 and 15 year olds think that they know everything...umm grow up and come back when you're a MAN with knowledge.


We dont think we know everything. We just know that a dual core procssor running at 3.4GHZ is running at 3.4GHZ, not 6.8GHZ. You are just mad that you got told by people younger then you


----------



## Yasu (Apr 26, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> LMAO, WOWWWWWWWWWW 14 and 15 year olds think that they know everything...umm grow up and come back when you're a MAN with knowledge.


Eventhough they are 14 and 15 years old they still manage to act more like an adult than yourself.  You have a long way to go my mentally impaired friend.


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

This coming from an 18 yo...LOL.....


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 26, 2006)

A person's age has no bearing on their intelligence. Quality over quantity, meaning the quality of what someone knows is FAR more important than the time it took them to learn it. In that respect, I would imagine even kids of 13-14 could (and do) know more about this topic than you do.

Only someone who has nothing left to say brings up the challenger's age as some kind of proving point. What will you point out next, the speed of their computer, the amount of money they have invested in their computer? All meaningless, irrelevant points that only someone who is already beaten even bothers to mention.


----------



## UtopiaComputers (Apr 26, 2006)

wow, name calling now, well why don't you go get your ass ****ed and tell daddy how good it felt...LMAO


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 26, 2006)

lol, no one is name calling here.


			
				UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> wow, name calling now, well why don't you go get your ass ****ed and tell daddy how good it felt...LMAO



How old are you again? heh...


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 27, 2006)

Alright, this thread has stopped being amusing.  Time to call it a day, kids.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Apr 27, 2006)

UtopiaComputers said:
			
		

> wow, name calling now, well why don't you go get your ass ****ed and tell daddy how good it felt...LMAO



You are only proving my points. You will soon be banned, and this topic will die. Not only are you fooling yourself, you are making a complete idiot of yourself to everyone else in this forum that knows you are wrong. You and your friends can all act cool and make snide remarks at those of us who know your mistakes, but you are merely avoiding the inevitable truth that you and those you have been quoting are completely clueless in every respect to computers, advertising, and respect/maturity. All you can do is fight with people, not once have you accepted any amount of information that's been passed your way by people here. You simply read it, and shun it. Ignorance is bliss my friend, and you are wallowing in it.


----------



## magicman (Apr 27, 2006)

Dngrsone said:
			
		

> Alright, this thread has stopped being amusing.  Time to call it a day, kids.


I agree, it has run its course.


----------

